# Allo stesso tempo/ al tempo stesso.



## Emily Languages

Ciao..sono un po' confusa, direi 'allo stesso tempo' o 'al tempo stesso'....la mia professoressa dice 'al tempo stesso'...


----------



## Necsus

Secondo il Garzanti non c'è differenza:
_a un tempo_, _al tempo stesso_, _allo stesso tempo_, contemporaneamente.

Il DeMauro invece suggerisce '*nello* stesso tempo' anziché '*allo* s.t.':
*al tempo stesso* loc.avv. CO nello stesso tempo.


----------



## uwotmate2196

Salve! spero che tutti stiano bene. 

Oggi ho fatto un post in un'app di scambio linguistico in cui parlavo sul mio interesse da imparare due lingue al tempo stesso. 

Nel post ho scritto: "Sto pensando di imparare due lingue «allo stesso tempo.»"

ma dopodiché, c'era un madrelingua Italiano che mi aveva corretto la parte di "allo stesso tempo" per " al tempo stesso"

Ora sono qui, con il dubbio se ciò che ho scritto era sbagliato o no  😆
Allora, c'è qualche differenza tra le due frasi? una è più formale dell'altra?  

Grazie in anticipo e buona giornata! ☀️


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
c'è un thread dedicato a questo argomento: allo stesso tempo


----------



## giovannino

Non c’è nessuna differenza fra le due espressioni. Puoi tranquillamente usare l’una o l’altra .


----------



## uwotmate2196

Ah va bene, d'ora in poi userò di più «allo stesso tempo» e cercherò sul forum prima di domandare. Vi ringrazio molto, siete molto gentili. 

Spero che abbiate una bella giornata! @giovannino @Mary49


----------



## bearded

uwotmate2196 said:


> parlavo sul  del mio interesse da di imparare due lingue al tempo stesso.


In questa frase, ''nello stesso tempo'' sarebbe più corretto di ''al tempo stesso''.

Benché le due espressioni siano uguali quanto a significato letterale, c'è una piccola differenza nell'uso (secondo me):
mentre ''nello stesso tempo'' significa solo ''contemporaneamente/nello stesso periodo o momento'',
invece ''al tempo stesso'' può avere anche un significato più ampio, tipo ''e parimenti, e ugualmente''.
Esempi:
_Egli fu un grande patriota e al tempo stesso un grande pacifista_ (qui ''nello stesso tempo'' andrebbe meno bene)
_È quasi impossibile mangiare e fischiare nello stesso tempo _(qui ''al tempo stesso'' andrebbe meno bene).


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> ''al tempo stesso'' può avere anche un significato più ampio


Dici bene: anche; "allo stesso tempo" è senz'altro più preciso, ma "al tempo stesso" non è sbagliato nella frase in questione.


uwotmate2196 said:


> Nel post ho scritto: "Sto pensando di imparare due lingue «allo stesso tempo.»"


----------



## lorenzos

Vuole sempre fare due cose _nello stesso tempo_.  
Vuole sempre fare due cose _al tempo stesso_.


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> _È quasi impossibile mangiare e fischiare nello stesso tempo _(qui ''al tempo stesso'' andrebbe meno bene).


Ma andrebbe bene "allo stesso tempo"?
stesso in "Sinonimi e Contrari"
*"al* *tempo* *stesso* (o *allo* *stesso* *tempo* o *nello* *stesso* *tempo*) [nel medesimo momento: _nel parlare è molto ricercato e al tempo s. spontaneo_] ≈ al contempo, (_lett._) a un tempo, contemporaneamente, insieme,".
contemporaneaménte: sinonimi e contrari - Dizionari
"avv simultaneamente, parallelamente, allo stesso tempo,".


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> Ma andrebbe bene "allo stesso tempo"?


Secondo me sì. Credo che la scelta tra ''allo stesso tempo'' e ''nello stesso tempo'' (espressioni dal significato identico) rientri nella famosa alternativa a/in di cui si è parlato - se non ricordo male - a proposito di_ In Via Garibaldi_ (Norditalia) e _A Via Garibaldi _(Roma e Suditalia, poi diffuso in tutta Italia dalla TV).
Cf. #6 Vado in/a Via Garibaldi




> stesso in "Sinonimi e Contrari"
> *"al* *tempo* *stesso* (o *allo* *stesso* *tempo* o *nello* *stesso* *tempo*) [nel medesimo momento: _nel parlare è molto ricercato e al tempo s. spontaneo_] ≈ al contempo, (_lett._) a un tempo, contemporaneamente, insieme,".
> contemporaneaménte: sinonimi e contrari - Dizionari
> "avv simultaneamente, parallelamente, allo stesso tempo,".


Ho ammesso al #5 che si tratta di locuzioni dal significato 'letterale' identico.  La differenza a cui ho accennato è solo di uso e di stile, ed è abbastanza sottile.
Ad es. ''egli fu un grande patriota _e simultaneamente _un grande pacifista'' è comprensibile, ma non esprime lo stesso concetto di ... ''e al tempo stesso'' =e ugualmente/e parimenti.''.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lorenzos said:


> Vuole sempre fare due cose _nello stesso tempo_.


----------



## Armodio

Ci sta tutto quanto detto da Bearded.
_Nello stesso tempo _può nascondere anche il senso più denotativo/cronometrico di _con la stessa durata temporale: ho corso i 100 metri nello stesso tempo in cui li ha corsi Andrea_ (o _di Andrea_).  Vedi al #9 l'esempio di Lorenzos, in cui c'è ambiguità interpretativa se la frase non è contestualizzata o "pragmatizzata".
_Al tempo stesso_ è più connotato, anche come intensivo ed è più coeso, irrigidito, come locuzione avverbiale: _pure, parimenti, inoltre... _oltre al senso-base di _contemporaneamente, simultaneamente._


----------



## lorenzos

Scusa @Paulfromitaly, perché "Vuole sempre fare due cose _nello stesso tempo_. "?
Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io personalmente direi "*allo* stesso tempo".


----------



## lorenzos

Paolo, Paolo... io personalmente, se una cosa non la dico non per questo la segno come sbagliata.
Che poi:


Necsus said:


> Il DeMauro invece suggerisce '*nello* stesso tempo' anziché '*allo* s.t.':


----------



## uwotmate2196

bearded said:


> In questa frase, ''nello stesso tempo'' sarebbe più corretto di ''al tempo stesso''.
> 
> Benché le due espressioni siano uguali quanto a significato letterale, c'è una piccola differenza nell'uso (secondo me):
> mentre ''nello stesso tempo'' significa solo ''contemporaneamente/nello stesso periodo o momento'',
> invece ''al tempo stesso'' può avere anche un significato più ampio, tipo ''e parimenti, e ugualmente''.
> Esempi:
> _Egli fu un grande patriota e al tempo stesso un grande pacifista_ (qui ''nello stesso tempo'' andrebbe meno bene)
> _È quasi impossibile mangiare e fischiare nello stesso tempo _(qui ''al tempo stesso'' andrebbe meno bene).


@bearded  Bellissima spiegazione ed esempi! Fortunatamente nella mia madrelingua abbiamo delle espressioni simili ed anche c'è questa piccola differenza fra entrambi, quindi sono riuscito a capire bene dopo aver letto il tuo post. D'ora in poi, le userò come hai spiegato e non perché siano "intercambiabili" Grazie mille!


----------



## ohbice

L'argomento è stato già trattato in modo esauriente, vedo. Mi accodo a quanto già detto, le frasi dell'o.p. sono ampiamente sovrapponibili, ma un occhio al contesto e un orecchio allenato allo stile possono cogliere le differenze che di volta in volta si danno.


----------

